# ~*FIRST VIVARIUM AND FROGS*~ 10GAL [email protected]@K~!- New Pics 5/6/07



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

*Hey Guys! 
I have some pics of my first viv that is still in production. I still need to break up the cork bark and am waiting to recieve a couple broms. Tomorrow I will hopefully be heading down to the Raleigh Reptile Expo and get a pair of Leucs! Wish me luck and PLEASE POST any comments, concerns or recommendations you might have. Thank you!*

Enjoy 8)


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

looks good, If you're getting a pair I would get a coco hut from a petstore for like 2 bucks and stick it in there, put a petri dish under the coco hut,( also could use a yogurt lid or something) It will add a nice shelter aswell as an egg deposition site!

Justin

PS- if you go to Antone's site ( frog broms) he's a sponsor so just look in the sponsors forum, you could get a really nice big brom and your viv would look alot more exotic. Agian nice viv. The brom would also alow some nice climbing, leucs love to climb.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

crap, just read your post again and it said you're getting broms. My bad :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

~Haha its ok :wink: 

--I have in fact ordered a couple of coco huts for my leuc's quarantine.

~Thanks,

*If you guys would like any other info reguarding lighting, temps, or the plants/ substarte I am using please ask!*


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Something you might want to consider is ground cover, Im sure alot of those plants will cover the ground but if your getting your luecs soon its not enough, The substrate will stick to there skin and cause some pretty bad stress. Great looking viv by the way.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Im assuming the corkbark is going to serve as a background to mount the broms on - Id make sure that you silicone it/stuff it with LFS to insure the frogs dont get wedged back there. Also, I second the call for ground cover, a layer of LFS, topped by some oak or magnolia leaves wound not only make the tank more natural, but provide hiding spots for the frogs, as well as provide cover for springtails, giving them room to avoid becoming extinct and allowing them to reproduce and provide food for your frogs.

Good looking first viv! Have fun with your leucs - they were my first frog, and Im sure you will enjoy them!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Yes I was considering the backround ideas. My father had a huge piece which he gave to me to resize. Cutting this stuff isnt pretty. I will be on a hunt for all kinds of mosses also at the expo. By the way, should I place the frogs in their since they are my first or quarantine them?

Whats LFS Brinks?

The 6 hour drive will be worth it :mrgreen: 
Thanks!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

LFS is long fibered sphagnum - it should be available at any place that sells live plants. Unless you are planing on getting fecals done on the frogs, I wouldnt bother worrying about quaranteening them. 

I honestly wouldnt be concerned about live moss - sure, it looks cool, but it really does not serve any other purpose, besides looking good and covering the bottom. Leaf litter has several advantages, and looks much more natural. I have a hard time finding moss that will really thrive in my vivs - some stuff I got from thumbnail is the only moss I can truly say thrived. Leaf litter looks great, and is very funtional.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, first viv looks pretty good. Is that scottish/Irish moss? Some leaves or moss would look good on the bottom. I am sure your leucs would love a piece of driftwood or two in there to climb on also. Just to get rid of the totaly flat look.

Curt.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Crap double post see below & skip this. Newbs cant be perfect :x 
__
| |
| |
| |
\ /
\ /
\ /


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

*Nitsuj*,
Thanks for the advice, Ill definitely be picking a hut up today. I dont know if a newb like me is ready to breed though...

*Zach*,
Thank you for your quick responses. My dad is an orchid grower and he can probably hook me up :wink: What kinds of foliage/ leaves should I use for the litter?

*Curt*,
It is Scottish moss. I picked it up at Southern States a couple weeks ago and its flourishing, somehow. I have a gigantic piece of cork bark I need to break up which is harder than it looks

*Ok guys thanks this will be the last time talking to ya I have to leave for Raleigh Ill post pics when I get back!! WISH ME LUCK  *


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Oak or magnolia leaves work very well, as they take awhile to decompose. Some people recommend boiling them before use, but seeing as I get mine from deep in the woods away from any sane people, Im not concerned about chemicals and such, and just let them sit around for a few weeks before I use them.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

~*Yes! Got my new frogs!!!
~2 Leucs  
~I got a couple cultures to start me up and a couple broms like i said have been planted! I DID get a cocohut, and placed a slab of cork bark over that. Ill post pictures tomorrow. I have no extra culture cups so im in a little bit of a hole. I have the medium and those 2 cultures and will be feeding/ dusting them to my frogs till I get more cups. For feeding, do I just dump in flies each day and if there arent any more I do more the next day? 

~Also, Ive noticed how the peat is sticking to the leucs! Ill be getting LFS and placing it in there before long. First feeding is tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

~*Yes! Got my new frogs!!!
~2 Leucs  
~I got a couple cultures to start me up and a couple broms like i said have been planted! I DID get a cocohut, and placed a slab of cork bark over that. Ill post pictures tomorrow. I have no extra culture cups so im in a little bit of a hole. I have the medium and those 2 cultures and will be feeding/ dusting them to my frogs till I get more cups. For feeding, do I just dump in flies each day and if there arent any more I do more the next day? 

~Also, Ive noticed how the peat is sticking to the leucs! Ill be getting LFS and placing it in there before long. First feeding is tomorrow :wink:


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Did you get your frogs from under the canopy? I just got some terribilis from them; they're great vendors. Congrats on your new frogs!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

YES! They are an older couple; very nice! Ill post picks of my new leucs, I havnt figured out names, but we'll see:mrgreen: 

~I have fed them for the first time! I took the flys, dusted them&all, them threw them in the viv. A few seconds later the frogs saw them & gobbled them all up! Guys, how many flys should I be feeding per day?

~Spy,
Were you at the Expo?

Thanks everyone, I promise Ill have pics up by tonight!


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, about feeding: use a spray bottle in your tank, if fruit flies start moving and comming out of nowhere then they are still in there and you don't need to feed any more. But if you don't see any flies moving around then yes put more in.
Congratulations, and good luck with them, Curt.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think I see much of a false bottom in your viv. It looks like you have some gravel but no place for water. Is this correct? You will want some kind of water area so that it will build up humidity in your viv. Or you will be misting quite often.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I do in fact have a false bottom, under the LFS. The pvc is supporting the egg crates. I mist too! Its a little difficult to see, but its there :wink: 

Ill be posting pics ASAP, I just need to find my camera! :x


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

slipper,

Yeah I was there. I was wearing a grey UNC hoodie. There were alot of people there, and alot of people at the UTC booth. There were other vendors selling PDF's, but they weren't nearly as healthy. Are you from NC? I got a trio of mints; small guys! They're in a 190 oz. container until they get some size. You should feed the leucs 5-10 every day, and make sure the flies don't overrun the viv. 

The show was fun, but I wish I could've gone to IAD.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Spy, 

I was in a yellow T in plaid shorts. Yeah that was a huge place, like 4 other shows in the fairgrounds as well. I came from VA; 3 hours :lol: 

See below for pics guys!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Pics here of my updated viv and a small pic of one of my frogs! I have thought of a couple names as well.

Enjoy  











Right Side of Viv!










Left Side of Viv! Check out the broms/ Scottish moss!









Here is TANG, my largest of the two:









Here some other interesting pics I took at the expo:

This Alligator was about 7ft. long we could pet!









This is the largest tarantula in the world. When the guy took it out, its legs spread further in diameter than a hardhat:









More Frogs:









I have a couple questions about Leuc behavior. The little one, "Petree", doesnt enjoy exploring that much and just huddles under the cork slab I have against the cocohut almost all day(Ill occasionally see him hop out and look around, but he is spooked very easily and run back in!). Whereas "TANG" will just hop everywhere! He likes to look around a lot. Is Petree just over-stressed the first day or it just takes "time" for both of them to settle? Ill be keeping an eye on how they eat, too.

Thanks,

William


----------



## carlos (Nov 14, 2006)

* like the improvement on the tank ! Wanna see more leuc pics when you get the chance  I'm assuming kind of hard with the shy guy in there 
If you like the super green "carpet moss" like I have in my tank ,.. shoot me a pm and I"ll get you a nice batch that will cover half your tank Just pm me your mailing addy and I'll send some for ya priority mail. Always happy to help a newb. I was a newb.......... ohhhhhhhhh like weeks ago !??!!? hahaha  *


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Carlos! Yeah some nice moss in there will prevent the food from getting under the Sphagnum Moss, that way my frogs wont lose their food! 

Thanks again,

William


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

This may be a little early, but is there a way I can personally identify if my leucs are a pair or not?

Thanks,


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Nope  

Males will start calling around 6-8 months, and if you have a non-calling frog that get a little bigger (and fatter!) than your male, you've got a pair.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Ok  

In that case, is there any way to tell exactly how old my leucs are? UTCF didnt tell me when I bought them, big mistake :x


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

They told me that the frogs were all ranging from 2-4 months, but at least 2 months out of the water.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Ahh ok great :mrgreen: Ill consider them 2 months then

Thanks Spy,


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

underthecanopyfarms usually sells their frogs at @ 2-4 months out of the water (otw). all of the frogs I have bought from them were that age. Great people they are. Jane is such a nice lady and very helpful. She once sold me a pair of Leucs for dirt cheap compared to what everyone else charges. Both turned out to be males, but hey...sometimes they are very hard to sex.....Enjoy Tang and Peetree, was it?...Sara


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Haha I sure will! My dad will be coming back in a few weeks and hes got a really nice Canon Digital; Ill post GOOD picutres of both Tang and Petree soon enough :wink:


----------



## Brandon Knowles (Mar 23, 2007)

BTW when your luecs start calling you WILL know about it!!!!!!!!!!!! They are loud as hell and you will hear them from accross the house, but its beutiful.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Haha thanks for the advice; I have heard some Leuc male calling wav.s that sound like a canary, well sort-a :wink: Tomorrow ill be posting my frog pics of my two leucs: Tang and Petree.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i love my luec calls but it dosnt sound like a canary more like a weed wacker


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Ok. I have a great picture of Tang here: he's a shy one so this is a rare picture! Petree was hiding at the time so I'll try to get back with a pisture of him and more pics of their viv. 

He's a little dirty after a hot day of FF hunting!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Great pics!! I love leucs they are so bold, as they get older I think they become more and more bold. Have you noticed them sleeping in broms yet? Mine sleep in the same brom every night. They like to wedge themselves between the leaf and the glass for some reason when they sleep!! good luck with them. Mike


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks! Mine sleep in their cocohut. More pics are found in "Leucomelas" post.


----------

